# My loft design



## EdBar (Sep 22, 2007)

Here is my lofts. I live in the sunny calif. high desert. As you can see the side tarps come down tight for bad weather and wind.

http://picasaweb.google.com/Trainhound/MyLofts


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

EdBar said:


> Here is my lofts. I live in the sunny calif. high desert. As you can see the side tarps come down tight for bad weather and wind.
> 
> http://picasaweb.google.com/Trainhound/MyLofts


I think that's the first time I can remember ever seeing perches in the middle of the loft. Interesting.........


----------



## blkramhemi (Sep 21, 2007)

*Nice*

Nice!!!! thats the idea i had.... Any plans for this loft, I made 2 4x4 boxes, i wanted something bigger... i can use something like that just for sunning....


----------



## EdBar (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't have any plans, I used 1/2" OSB for the sides the dimensions are 8'x8'x8' that way I could use whole sheets. I used 2-4'x8' 5/8" OSB for the floor and a foundation made from 7- 2"x4"x8'. All the framing is done with about 20-2"x2"x8' lumber it is plenty strong! On the first one I used plywood gussets in all the corners but on the second one I didn't because I had 3" screws going through all the joints and then the wire itself acts as a gusset for the corners. Here are some more construction photos.



[URL="







[/URL]

[URL="







[/URL]

If you need plans let me know and I can probably draw you up some.


----------

